# paintball gathering



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

We have been kicking around a possible get together for a WEEKEND of a military style paintball game.

Just wondering how many would be interested in this.


----------



## Rugerdog (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes, I would be in. No doubt.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

if i can get a gun from someone im in


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

As long as it's a weekend I'm available I'm good. Of course you know I want in too Eddie!!


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

not enough people checkt this forum so i started a thread in sound off and that was b4 i knew this one was here... but still people dont realy frequwent this part of the forum


----------



## wcalcaterra (Jan 25, 2007)

If I can make the date that gets set I am in!


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Depends on date and location... But I would be interested..


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Depends on the when and where. I've been dying to try out this A-5 on that type of setting!!!!


----------

